# heavy duty coverall zipper ?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

All the teeth are on the zipper but will separate after you have "zipped " it shut. This is one of the leg zippers. Supposed to stay zipped. Is there any way to fix this?

I've been quoted $35 to replace zipper. Even if I had a replacement zipper, my machine can't handle this. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

All I know is that I've replaced zippers on Carhartts by hand. With a nice hefty needle and some strong fingers, it can be done.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, I may have to do this, too. They are like new so would be worth the effort.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If the teeth are in good shape, it may be that the zipper mechanism thingy itself is separating from front to back. Try gently squeezing it back together. Your zipper repair place should be able to replace just the zipper mechanism for around $5-6.


----------

